# USC materials



## filmschoolorbust (Mar 7, 2008)

I applied to the MFA production program at USC and I'd be really interested in seeing other people's writing samples. Anyone interested in swapping our writing so we can get feedback and impressions from fellow applicants?


----------



## filmschoolorbust (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone interested...?


----------



## filmschoolorbust (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, if anyone is interested, feel free to e-mail your writing samples to my e-mail below. I'll respond with mine.

mikebens03 (at) yahoo.com


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure, I'm on board.


----------

